# backpack strap for hiking wanted



## daniela (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi!

I need an strap to attach an Eos 6D with 16-35mm on my backpack, as the wheight is to much for my neck, when I go hiking for some hours.
I ordered an peak design capture pro, but my main backpackstrap is to bulky for it. 
So I looked for an strap, that can be clipped into one of the multiple eyelets of the straps with an carabiner. I found some, but they use an screw that has to be mounted on the tripod-holder of the camera (e.g. Blackrapid R-Strap Backpack Strap ). But there is my Arca-plate and I do not want to switch it every time.

I am looking for an strap that can be mounted on the camera-strap or the eyelets of the 6D and be clamped into the backpack spraps.
Do you know another ready system that fits my needs ? 

Thanks a lot.
G
Daniela


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2016)

daniela said:


> So I looked for an strap, that can be clipped into one of the multiple eyelets of the straps with an carabiner. I found some, but they use an screw that has to be mounted on the tripod-holder of the camera (e.g. Blackrapid R-Strap Backpack Strap ). But there is my Arca-plate and I do not want to switch it every time.



I use BlackRapid straps, I connect the lug to a Kirk 1" clamp (with a little Loctite Blue 242 on the screw threads), then attach the clamp to the Arca plates on camera/lens.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 31, 2016)

When I have put the rucksack on, I put the neckstrap round my neck as normal then put both arms though the strap and shrug the strap backwards. It then sits supported on the harness straps of the rucsack and takes the weight off my neck. 
I have found that I can find a nice balance between having the strap long enough to get it to my eye to take a photo but not so long that it bounces around on my chest/stomach. If you find that balance hard to find, the Peak Design do the Slide where you can shorten the strap easily unclip it to use the camera. 
In variable weather I do the same thing with a holster bag and can take the camera in/out of the bag with little problem. 


Alternatively, these fix the camera to the backpack straps:
https://www.cliftoncameras.co.uk/Think-Tank-Camera-Support-Strap-V2.0?gclid=CKrb7pPUns4CFcKVGwodYysIpg


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 31, 2016)

Something like this?

Jim


----------



## dcm (Jul 31, 2016)

Have you considered getting the long clamping bolts from PD? They handled my thick pack straps just fine. They also come with the ProPad which I find useful to attach my camera at waist level when not wearing the pack.

https://www.peakdesign.com/all/clamping-bolts-long

As already noted, you can add an ARCA clamp to the lug on any of the backpack straps, just as you can with the shoulder straps.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi daniela. 
Have a look at the offerings from OpTech, link to full PDF catalogue. 
http://optechusa.com/skin/frontend/optechusa/default/images/PR/OpTechUSACatalog.pdf
Is this the type of thing you are looking for. 
http://optechusa.com/products/reporter-backpack.html
The uniloop fixings to the camera could be replaced with 3/8 webbing straps. 
http://optechusa.com/products/3-8-webbing-connectors.html
I use these on my cameras with various other parts of their modular system, I like the flexibility and price of their product range. 

Hope this helps. 
Cheers, Graham.


----------

